# Baby Screaming Eagles



## GaryB (Sep 3, 2011)

The kids...







...and the proud parents






I made the cross (pollination) in May '08 and picked up the one (and only) flask a couple of weeks ago. About 25 total plants with 6 being larger than the others. Photos of both parents were previously posted, if you want to go back and take a look.

Now only another 7 years or so and I'll see how they turn out!


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 3, 2011)

Your seedlings look very nice and healthy! Happy growing!


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 3, 2011)

A really hard to find cross. Best of luck growing them up.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2011)

color me jealous...
hope they grow really fast and easily for you!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 3, 2011)

Any reason as to why there was only one flask?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice cross


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2011)

Was expecting to see something with feathers.

Good luck with 'em.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow! Nice parents & strong kids ..... Good luck for the next few years' growing!


----------



## GaryB (Sep 3, 2011)

John Boy said:


> Any reason as to why there was only one flask?



Low germination. I would have loved to have had 10, 20 flasks.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2011)

Clark said:


> Was expecting to see something with feathers.



Me too! LOL.

Nice growing! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2011)

Valuable seedlings! Keep 'em healthy and happy!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 3, 2011)

Quite exciting! The world needs some more good Screaming Eagles.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:Good luck with the chids!


orcoholic said:


> A really hard to find cross. Best of luck growing them up.





John Boy said:


> Any reason as to why there was only one flask?





GaryB said:


> Low germination. I would have loved to have had 10, 20 flasks.


Apparently others have had difficulty with low germination too ...
usually a good reason why a cross is hard to find.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

What's the cross?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2011)

Berenice x sandie


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2011)

Bravo, and good luck and patience!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

